# Anyone try Homewood in Guelph?



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

Thinking of going there and wanted some feedback on the facility.

http://www.homewood.org/healthcentre/


----------



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

Guess no one has attended. I've set up a meeting with them and am trying to get full or partial coverage via my health benefits so I'm able to attend. OHIP won't cover anything because they're a private place. 

Only issue I have is the max days on any of their programs is 56 days and IMO I'll need at least double that to entirely change my life. I'll attempt to sign up to a few different programs consecutively so my stay is double the time and I can finally cure myself from this crap once and for all.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

It was recommended to me by a counsellor at the University of Guelph. I don't know if that gives it any weight given she also told me to go to CAMH but it's heard of, that's for sure.


----------



## bpd (Sep 7, 2011)

I did the IMAP program, it is definitely worth it. Obviously in 8 weeks I'm not cured, but I feel a world of difference from when I entered the program. If you have the opportunity to take it (or any program at Homewood) and are feeling overwhelmed with your issues, don't hesitate to sign up. There is a long wait, unless you are going for a semi-private or private room. However, if you are able to come up with the money, a private room is always helpful. You will go through hell and back while in there, because you are dealing with your issues daily - there is no break from your feelings, but the staff and your fellow patients help you through. And by the time you reach the end of the program, you will be so proud of yourself and equipped with many new tools to deal with your emotions. 
Good luck!


----------



## HyperActive (Sep 28, 2011)

bpd said:


> I did the IMAP program, it is definitely worth it. Obviously in 8 weeks I'm not cured, but I feel a world of difference from when I entered the program. If you have the opportunity to take it (or any program at Homewood) and are feeling overwhelmed with your issues, don't hesitate to sign up. There is a long wait, unless you are going for a semi-private or private room. However, if you are able to come up with the money, a private room is always helpful. You will go through hell and back while in there, because you are dealing with your issues daily - there is no break from your feelings, but the staff and your fellow patients help you through. And by the time you reach the end of the program, you will be so proud of yourself and equipped with many new tools to deal with your emotions.
> Good luck!


3 years ago I was blessed with being diagnosed with B.P.D. It was a very wild and unstable time in my life and I should have went. However due to the financial mess my ex-wife left me in, I could not go because of financial reasons. 3 years later, now I can add P.T.S.D to my resume, and I am very happy I did not go back then because I fear I may have been trying to fix the wrong issue.

I begin the application process this week and I really hope I can get in very soon. It takes all I can to drive, talk to someone, and just function like a living breathing human being.

BBD, your post brought tears to my eyes, anything positive right now just sets me off like never before. I am ready to begin to turn my life around as I fear there isn't much time left for me if I do not seek quality help.

Am I reading that 56 days is the longest program there for personality disorders? Three years ago I perceived my Doc. telling me he figured I would be in there for possibly a year and a half.


----------



## Man Is An Island (Oct 12, 2009)

What kind of cost would one be looking at for SA/depression treatment?


----------



## HyperActive (Sep 28, 2011)

I completed the Trauma Recovery program and all I have to say is you better be ready to deal with all of your issues before going there. You only get what you put into it, nobody is going to hold your hand and give you an easy way out.


----------

